# New CAP no-fly flavours at Boss Vape!



## ivc_mixer (29/5/19)

It helps knowing people. Imraan from Boss Vape just informed me that he got a whole bunch of new no-fly Capella flavours in today. Super excited!  

They are restricted flavours (no-fly) so a bit more expensive than the normal ones, but usually well worth it. Think Sugar Cookie V1 and Vanilla Cupcake V1, etc. As well as a bunch of new ones that I have not seen before and has almost no write ups on ELR, like Berry Cooler and Pink Punch, etc.

Stocking up on my cart now

Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Adephi (29/5/19)

Oooh, Juicy Lemon...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (29/5/19)

Got it in my cart as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------

